# Favorite Photos of Your Chis



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been looking at pictures of Jaxx today. I am being nostalgic because Jaxx turns 2 years old in July. It got me thinking that everyone had to have favorite pictures of their little ones. I figured I would start a thread with favorite pictures of our babies. I cannot wait to see some of your favorite photos of your chis!

This is probably my favorite picture of Jaxx because it shows his beautiful eyes and his personality seems to come through in this photo:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to choice ONE?!?!???!!!

I'm gonna need some time. I will add the pic in once I figure out my fave. Awesome idea for a thread!

Okay. This describes Toby pretty perfectly. He's obsessed with his toys. 










Edit: lots posted more than one, so I am too! Lol. 

Fave outdoor pic - it's in a frame in my apt. 










Puppy Toby attacks!










Anddddd this is my fave silly Toby picture. Such a funny dude. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have several favorites but this one is most recent (my avatar too) and it was a photo that Kalisee set up herself actually. My niece was over and she lined up a few of my daughter's stuffed dolls by the bed and Kalisee went under the bed and put herself between two. She was just sitting there for almost an hour watching my niece play. 

I love Jaxx's picture, he has so much character!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

These have always been my favorite two photos of Venus. I have these two everywhere 

*If anyone remembers waaayyyy back, this is when we first got Venus, and Jer and I were in the semi  *


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a couple of favorites for different reasons! 

Favorite of Hound and Chi is Sadie with her ear protecting BG


Favorite Sonny- He always has a silly goofy grin


Favorite BG & Sonny


Favorite BG shows her Diva Princess side


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm, Now I have had the pleasure of sharing my world with Basil for 4 months ... and I have a ton. How have you guys chosen?! Beautiful pictures all round, we have some seriously cute Chi's - we should be proud!

I have always loved this photo - You can count of Basil to always be waiting for you with open arms 









And this one as his floppy ears made my heart melt and it nicely sums him up - food obsessed! 









Going back through all the photos has made me somehow sad I don't have more even though I have so so many, I wish I hadn't left giving my DSLR a try until the other week!


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

View attachment 24146
View attachment 24154
View attachment 24162
View attachment 24170

These are a few of my favorite pictures ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Christie, that pic of Sonny is my FAVE! SO FUNNY!

How do I pick a fave pic of my little Odessa?! It's impossible. Without going through all of my photos, these ones come to mind: 

Baby Odie


Loving the dog park


This one really captures her personality


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree Ashley, great idea for a thread!! Since Lulu is 5 years old I can't just go with 1 pic!! I chose 1 as a pup and 1 recent photo that I love.

My sleepy little fashionista!


I love this one with her little paw picked up.


----------



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

They are all so cute! Whenever I feel Finn's getting too big I like to look at his baby pictures from when he was 7 weeks.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww I love this Amy, what a great idea. Such cute fur kids we have on this forum. :cloud9:


It was so hard for me to pick, I take thousands of photos of the kids and have
so many favorites. I picked a picture of each of the girls outside free as can be,
and a picture of them indoors looking pwetty. ...Can I post my boys too? They
have to live with the crazy Chihuahua girls, I think they earned a spot, lol. 


Chanelka :daisy:






Belka :flower:






Pretty in pink :love2:






Bella being her silly self, wearing her collar on her head, Lucy style. 






The non-Chihuahuas...my Basenji boys...Rocky & Benji :love1:









Haha Amy, you ask for 1 picture, I give you 6!!! 
Trust me I tried hard to not post too many, I wanted to post 30 or so, lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Krystal, Sonny is a riot I have so many of his silly grins lol. 

These photos are so awesome and yes as a chi mom it is so hard to pick. I love all of these photos WOW


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I picked two.

Here is my boy after a nummy treat. As you can see I have to get creative in taking pictures, as he is mostly on my lap.



And if asked to choose an all time favorite, it would be this one. This shows just how patient Ebony (the cat) has always been with Bandit.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I have several favorites but this one is most recent (my avatar too) and it was a photo that Kalisee set up herself actually. My niece was over and she lined up a few of my daughter's stuffed dolls by the bed and Kalisee went under the bed and put herself between two. She was just sitting there for almost an hour watching my niece play.
> 
> I love Jaxx's picture, he has so much character!


This picture is so adorable!


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 24194
this is my Mimi 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

As pretty as I think Mona Lisa is...she just doesn't seem to be very photogenic. This is one of my favorites....

View attachment 24202


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> As pretty as I think Mona Lisa is...she just doesn't seem to be very photogenic. This is one of my favorites....
> 
> View attachment 24202


Omg Pat!! Too much cute in one photo!!! They are like little teddy bears! 

Pretty BFF models 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd have to say my favorite of Lady was just taken a couple days ago. Love her eyes in this picture.


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 24210



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I love how beautiful all the pictures are! You all have chosen some great pictures!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

beautiful pictures everyone!!! Sonny's smile <3, baby Odessa is so adorable!
Ava is the cutest Maltese, ever!!

I have a few favorites so forgive me for posting for than one.

baby Laska









Karma


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's mine. I was trying to get them both to look at the camera so I went "whoooooos mummy's beauuuuutifull babas then?" In a shrieky voice, lol
View attachment 24273

View attachment 24281

Think Rolo was yawning! Ha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love all of these photos too darn cute!


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cuteness overload in this thread! 

How do you pick a favourite picture, there are too many!?!










I like her cheeky face on this next to the words "public beware". lol


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

Tiny Puppy Winnie Waking up from a nap!


I love this one even though it's not in focus.


Little Winnie bossing my neice's much larger Chi around.


I have a couple hundred more but I wont get that crazy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww! Precious babies!


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I love this one of Abby... she's like.. what's that?? Are you following me? Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have too many photos of Josie, but these are a few of my favorites


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Loving all these pictures! Here are my favorite all time pictures of Kerri. I don't have a lot of good ones of Nova yet, I'm still searching for that perfect picture of her.

I love this one because she literally dug herself a hole in the dirt to use as a bed-









Then this one she is so relaxed- I love it!









Than my hands down favorite picture of Copley-


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

They are all just to cute for words!!!


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

This is really hard for me but I think it would have to be the picture of her, sheeva, and my boyfriend on the couch. She's actually semi laying/standing on sheeva. Thankfully she's not to heavy.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

What gorgeous dogs you all have! I can't wait to bring Winnie home, I only have a handful of pics at the moment and the best ones are in my sig.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I've been wanting to post in here since I first saw thread but had technical issues. Want to say that all your babies are too dang cute. I couldn't take the cuteness and wanted to smooch all the pooches!

Ok I'm going to include my first pix of outlaw when we went to visit him... He gave the cutest pirate face. I'm also including the boys as vader is giving outlaw kisses during nap time.


----------



## HEH126 (Apr 20, 2013)

View attachment 24634


My sweet Dolly at 8 months


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

HEH126 said:


> View attachment 24634
> 
> 
> My sweet Dolly at 8 months


She's pretty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh Dolly is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I love this thread! One picture better than the other! 

I have never seen a chi like Dolly, so unique and gorgeous!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is an awesome thread! Love all the photos


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on folks, keep the pups coming! :hello1: SOOO many cuties!!! :love2: Loving this thread.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, I loved looking at all these great pics! What a fun thread!  I REALLY need to get more pictures of my sweet girls! My camera, and my chi picture taking skills, aren't the best, so right now I have limited photos to choose from. Here is my favorite of Chica. She was sleeping so peacefully in her new Dog Cave bed, so I grabbed the camera. 

This is my favorite of Ella, just because of her adorably intent expression. Can you tell she's highly treat motivated, LOL? (Daddy was holding a treat while Mommy got a picture). The leash kind of detracts from the pic, but this was shortly after we adopted her, back when she wore her leash even when inside (while we were helping her learn that walks can be fun, and leashes aren't scary). Now our little Ella Mae loves going on walks! :love2:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Just found another favorite of Jaxx.

I love the sweet and innocent look in this pic that you know he is up to something 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are some photos of my sweet Joni (Mitchell) who we only had for 3 days. She had a terrible heart murmur so we gave her back to the breeder. She was perfect in every way and we said that she looked like a little wolf. She was 8 weeks old when I took these pictures.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are my favorite pictures of my babies. Boo & Leyla. Boo is a total mommie's boy, loyal and is scared of everything. Leyla on the other hand is the total opposite. She is hyper and always barking & growling. She is defiantly the queen of the house, always bossing Boo around.

one of those rare times when you see them cuddled together...


Salt & peppers i found that look exactly like them  we painted the black spots


always fighting lol


dressed as mickey & minnie


Boo was like 4 months here & already learned to ride bike 


truly appreciating his roots


it was really cold


Leyla was 3 months old here..the first day we got her


after the groomers


The queen of our home


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is such a great thread! Cuteness overload for the senses. Here is one of my favorites....a recent group shot of our pups: From left to right: Pooh Bear ( our 2.5 yr old most recent addition/rehome), Mr. Moose, Jasper, and Little Ms. Ginger Snaps (she just turned 1 yr)


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Still loving all the sweet babies! Toooooo dang cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

Here are some more of Mimi.
View attachment 24994
View attachment 25002
View attachment 25010



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

